# Last Day to Register Greek Mobile Phones



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

Please inform anybody you know in Greece with pay as you go mobile phone that this is the last day to register the mobile phone, on Monday if your phone is not registered your number will be blocked and all credit lost.

Only just remembered, sorry it a bit late


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I registered mine over a month ago but even so, have been receiving text messages from Vodafone up until the past few days warning me that it's NOT registered and that it will be closed if I don't register it, even though I already did it. When I registered they told me to expect that, but it still doesn't give me a lot of confidence. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if it still works next week.


----------

